# Easy Motion "Atom Lynx 6 27.5 Pro" is no-brain choice over the "Turbo Levo FSR Comp"?



## borgey007 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Easy Motion "Atom Lynx 6 27.5 Pro" is no-brain choice over the "Turbo Levo FSR Comp"?*

I am down to choosing between 2 bikes:

1. Easy Motion ATOM LYNX 6 27.5 PRO (price: $5799.00 US)
https://emotionbikesusa.com/atomx-lynx-6-pro/

2, Specialized Turbo Levo FSR Comp 6Fattie (price: $5500.00 US)
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/mens-turbo-levo-fsr-comp-6fattie-29/p/129008?color=240244-129008

Both have as I understand the same motor: the new Brose Drive S.

But the baterry on the Easy Motion is 720 Watts, while the battery on the Specialized is only 504 Watts.

Larger battery size - more range.

So does everyone agree the Easy Motion bike is the no-brainer choice over the Turbo Levo Comp 6Fattie?


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

borgey007 said:


> So does everyone agree the Easy Motion bike is the no-brainer choice over the Turbo Levo Comp 6Fattie?


No way.

The Levo is based on the proven StumpJumper. Never heard of the Atom Lynx so I can't comment on it, positive or negative.

But @ $300 more for an extra 200WH and a 5lb weight penalty, it's far from a "no brainer". You're paying for that extra battery capacity.

If the only thing that mattered were battery capacity, every e-bike company would build the crappiest bikes possible and slap on 2000WH batteries.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

BH have nice bikes but I think no one have ridden this model yet.


----------



## hobbit (Apr 23, 2007)

Geometry is key for whatever your intended use is - battery and motor are just 2 things to consider. I wouldn't throw down that amount without demoing both. I've demoed loads of bikes that were great on paper but if fact didn't ride as good as what I initially thought were going to be lesser models.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I've ridden the Levo and was very impressed with its prowess, but never been on a mid-drive EM. I wouldn't consider the EM without a similar test.


----------



## DL723 (Sep 25, 2017)

It's also worth factoring in service network. Something I've started to notice is getting repairs on an ebike is still a brave new world. I have a Giant, which has a fairly large network, but there has still been some hitches getting service. No part numbers, tech's not knowing what to do, etc. Some stores will only service a specific brand of ebike.

Easy motion has a decent presence in ebikes but specialized is specialized. So you'll have a much easier time with servicing or warranty work than with EM, IMO.


----------



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think the premium paid for specialized, just for brand recognition and the quality you'd expect, plus better dealer support, and potentially better warranty support, outweigh the larger battery and better fork on the EM. Something to consider if range is a concern is getting an extra specialized battery and carrying it in your backpack for longer rides; this gives added flexibility of carrying less weight if you're going on a shorter ride.


----------

